# Need crate blanket ideas :)



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

6 month old Timber is in the crate during the day.
He has a blanket in there (crate has hard plastic bottom) for comfort. 

However, he is a shredder! I think we are on blanket number 6! The current one I keep washing and putting back in shredded thinking maybe he is designing his own comfort, but that doesn't seem to be it since yesterday it was like confetti! 

What does everyone use in the crate? Anyone have this problem? 

I have thought about not putting anything in at all to see if he will become more appreciative but due to his HOD (inflammation of the long bone in the front leg) I don't want to cause any undue stress. 
The vet recommended an ortho bed, which we have, but there is no way I am putting a $50.00 bed in his crate to shred! He sleeps outside his crate at night in our room on that bed now.

Ideas? 

This is our only chew problem (besides toys), so I hate to complain. However, I am running out of blankets


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone mentioned once that they go to the good will and get their blankets.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I put nothing in puppies crates. They all shred! You don't want them eating the pieces.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I get blankets at Goodwill all the time. They are cheap enough that if they get shredded it is okay. Of course they are both 2yrs and have stopped the shredding finally. I would also try giving him a Kong filled with yummies as he could be doing the shredding out of boredom too.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Never thought of goodwill, great idea!
He does have chew toys in his crate, but the Kong is another good idea.

Can someone post which one they use, what they fill it with and how? I have looked at them, but cannot figure out how to put food in it without the food tumbling right back out. 
Maybe I am technically challenged


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I use a fitness mat in the bottom of Mayzie's kennel. She always chewed up any blankets or rugs that I tried using but hasn't touched the mat. I think they sell mats for horses and cows too that would work. Also, I use a Kuranda bed which is totally chew proof. I think they make some that fit in kennels now.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

If you go to the section about food and nutrition there is a thread about kong fillings. You can start with anything simple. Some peopl use peanut butter; some use cheese; some use some kibble mixed in. think about what your dog loves. If you are worried about it going too fast, freeze it. it will make him work for it and take longer in his crate.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Horse blankets are pretty tough, but i would have worries about chewing then swallowing and obstruction issues if they are shredding them


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Also check Garage Sales for blankets. Always a good buy.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I can tell you what not to do.......

Never, never take your wife's University of Michigan stadium blanket (the one she has had since attending school there) and fold it nicely for use in your dog crate! It just dosen't matter that it is made of that heavy durable material, and makes your GSD very comfortable while in her crate at SchH training.

Oh, and when your Michigan grad asks if that is her stadium blanket in the dog crate, try not to make editorial comments about how perfect it would be if it didn't have the Michigan logos all over it.

Just my suggestion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes...those seem like sound advise to me!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Baby blankets ans quilts from Goodwill. But if they are chewers then only toys no blankets. I don't want my dogs intestines plugged up with blanket material.

Cheyenne is going to be 8 in Feb. I still can't give her any type of blanket that is quilted, no quilted she is OK, but quilted she destroyers.

val


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about a rug? You can get shag fragments bound at most any carpet store.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

I use scrap carpet. He destroys it...I cut another piece and replace it.

I get mine for free from people I know who are replacing carpet in their house. I just take what I think I'll need and they throw away the rest.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome idea with the rug remnants! We actually have a roll from when our carpets were installed. 
I am definitely trying that!

Any other toy ideas besides the kong to keep him occupied?


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: valreegrlAwesome idea with the rug remnants! We actually have a roll from when our carpets were installed.
> I am definitely trying that!
> 
> Any other toy ideas besides the kong to keep him occupied?


you can take an old towel, soak it then freeze it overnite then give it to your dog and let them go to town with it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: marksteven
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: valreegrlAwesome idea with the rug remnants! We actually have a roll from when our carpets were installed.
> ...


Wouldn't he still be eating cloth? I would be worried about having an obstruction.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

That is my worry at this point too. 
Along with the fact that due to his ortho problem, that laying on hard plastic as opposed to something that would provide cushion could cause discomfort.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

nylabone? They have a bunch of different types. We have the souper size one that it a bit flexible and breaks off into small rice sized pieces. It's supposed to be safer in case he ingests some.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

What has happened: I removed the blankets and replaced with a large, fluffy bath towel. So far, he hasn't chewed it. 
BUT, I also started to fill the kong with mashed potatoes mixed with dry kibble and freezing it. I think this is keeping him occupied for a good part of his crate time, thus not chewing out of boredom. 

Now, I need to get another Kong to have a spare ready when the first runs out









Any other Kong recipes?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog tore up everything we put in his crate.
oneday we put several thick towels in his crate.
he pulled them to the outside of his crate. after that
we stopped putting anything in his crate.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We use horse stall mats that we cut down for everyone, and I want to get the old guys the Primo mats. They seem to be pretty tough.


http://primopads.com/


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Kong recipes ...
peanut butter mixed w/kefir(organic yogurt at fred myers) and frozen
wet dog food ... and frozen

Also, my dogs love it when I stuff an old chewed on nylabone in a kong. Shebang!! entirely new toy.

I also pick up beef bones (4"-6" long) from the butchers and give them those for long trips.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

The fleece blankets hold up better than most I've tried with Sadie. I have one in her crate with her nylabone and whatever else she drags in there! 

Whatever you do, don't get the crate liner pads!!! I put one in her crate and when I got home a few hours later, all but a little bit was gone!


----------



## k9medic (Jan 6, 2010)

I use cotton blankets (bath blankets) that I get from a local store. They wash easy and seem to work well.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Josie tore up her dog bed that i had left in the crate for her. She even tore up her blanket.. So no beds or blanket for this girl until she hits maturity


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Upon maturity, mine just developed the strength to rip them up faster!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't put anything in the crate - not even for baby Ike.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Jade and Jake both tear up crate pans. Jade tore up a metal pan, so last wk I went to TSC and got a couple horse mats and used a jigsaw and cut to size, so far so good, lol. Even with a wk, lasted longer than most of the pans I've used. Just makes the crates pretty heavy.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I use an old saddle pad.
Carly has never torn up anything.
She likes the big knuckle bones.


----------

